# metro...



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

any news about the metro? 3 hours of my day here is traffic... obviously because I leave and come at the rush hours, but still..


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=97253&goto=lastpost


----------

